# is Phrag. Grande drier growing?



## Kalyke (May 21, 2017)

I am growing my phrag. Grande very wet, like Richteri, and Conchiferum. Unfortunately, the plant has been experienced lower leaf wetting and rot. Because the Phrag Grande's leaves are very stiff, I am starting to think it is higher light, and also lower water than those two I mentioned above. I've cut the leaves off, and re-potted in a dryer (faster draining) medium.


----------



## blondie (May 21, 2017)

I personally have grown this drier than most of my other phrags, but this year I am doing an experiment. One i am keeping very wet in rockwool the other i am keeping on the drier side in bark.

The one in bark water once a week, other is always wet.

When I worked at RHS I use to keep the all the Grande's a little drier than the other phrags.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 21, 2017)

For me, I assess any cross that's got 50% (or more) of caudatum or one of its close relatives on a clone by clone basis. Usually the hybrids with "greenies" crossed with the caudatum group, like Grande, appear to love growing bright and wet (for me) with minimal to no rot issues, but every once in awhile, a specific plant shows a clear preference for growing drier.

So what I typically do is start "dry", watering them like I'd water most paphs. Then I start watering more frequently, eventually allowing water to sit in the saucer and just wait while I keep a close eye on things. Most often, even the ones that like to stay dry will be fine in wet conditions when it's warm and bright, so issues might take awhile before they pop up. But if there's any sign of rot, I stop the wet conditions, and revert back to a paph-like watering routine.

But for the most part, it sounds like you've just discovered that your clone, in your growing conditions, doesn't like to grow wet. So, drier growing is the right strategy here.


----------

